# Apache Tomcat



## Lipe Shtogu (Dec 5, 2019)

Hi guys
im a newbie in Apache technology. Recently i have downloaded one java project which stores the sql server and works with remote software via url interface, also web interface.
is there any configuration for adding in apache tomcat for sql server url, so the remote software will manipulate the database fields?


----------



## Lipe Shtogu (Dec 5, 2019)

On executable is this url

@echo off
echo Duke hapur Bilanc Online
jre\bin\javaw -classpath lib\tpkutils.jar; com.tpk.TPKLauncher java -classpath BilancWebClient.jar; -Xms512M -Xmx1024M com.tpk.bilanc.web.O2App ServerUrl https://bilanc.com/onlineserver/BilancWebServer/BilancWebApp
exit


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi what OS are you running, so I can give you a proper tutorial.


----------

